
Trojan ELF Go-Lang Miner-Loader by SystemTen Aim Linux via Jenkins/Groovy RCE - MalwareMustDie
https://imgur.com/a/H7YuWuj
======
MalwareMustDie
Updated blocklist is in here:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/LinuxMalware/comments/bfaea2/fun_in...](https://old.reddit.com/r/LinuxMalware/comments/bfaea2/fun_in_dissecting_lsd_packer_elf_golang_miner/elw5wfi/)

------
MalwareMustDie
Use this info to block the attacker infrastructure to contain the threat while
cleaning up:

[https://old.reddit.com/r/LinuxMalware/comments/bfaea2/fun_in...](https://old.reddit.com/r/LinuxMalware/comments/bfaea2/fun_in_dissecting_lsd_packer_elf_golang_miner/eletdzv/)

